# mefenamic acid



## Tallgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi.I've been prescribed mefenamic acid as i'm getting period pain a week and a half before my period even starts.Just wondering if anyone else has had these and whether they have upset their IBS in any way (one of the many side effects is GI upset and as i have IBSD I don't want it getting worse)







Thanks Tallgirl


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Wow Tallgirl, how weird i have also been prescribed the same medication today and was about to post the same question







i also want to know if it upsets the whole IBS and reflux rubbish i deal with, i hope someone can help


----------



## Tallgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Hope.Have you started taking them yet?I took them yesterday, but they didn't seem to help with the pain at all (I still had to take my regular painkillers) and then my stomach seems upset today (loose BM this morning). I feel quite rough, so I'm wondering if it's side effects of the mefenamic acid.I think I'll stay off them for a few days until I feel a bit better and then maybe try them again.Best wishesTallgirl.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi







No i haven't tried them yet, the doctor prescribed them to me after my last period, so i will be starting them on this months period. Sorry your feeling rough, to be honest i am afraid to take them, i just don't want to feel worse then i usually do..................


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I used to take it for bad period pain. I never noticed it affecting my IBS-D but it helped me tremendously with the cramping pain. I"m sorry you havent' notice them helping your pain


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It's an anti-inflam so I would just make sure you take it with plenty of water & some food. That might prevent some GI side effects. I wouldn't throw it down an empty stomach.Hope you feel better!BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

oy double post! Sorry...


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

I had these years ago for period pain, they are aka Ponstan. Can't say it did anything for the period pain but I didn't get any side effects from them other than a bit nauseous if I didn't take them with food or a drink of milk to coat the stomach. Really hope they work for you, I know they work great for some people


----------

